
What the best Language to learn for stater? - rokhayakebe

======
rokhayakebe
Internet Startup co-founder asking. I have no coding experience (except for
sql queries) what is a language I can start to learn so I can better
understand my business/

~~~
whacked_new
Python

(edit: late, but I should add why in case you visit again. I find Python to be
quite a good cross between the C/C++ based dialects and, say, the newer, and
ref a pg article, languages "closer to lisp." Also the syntax reads pretty
close to English, and is beautifully formatted. The documentation is plenty
too. I'm pretty much all PHP, but I'd recommend Python :) )

~~~
jward
I'll second the call to Python. There's a fairly large community around it, it
has a lot of libraries to use in your code, the source is very easy to read
both because of it's enforced formating rules and the clarity of the language
itself, and on top of all that it's even useful.

My point against Ruby is that it has a lot of magic. Python explicitly tries
to remove magic and make everything clear. Magic is nice once you grok it, but
for learning I'd want things to be straight forward.

------
rokhayakebe
Thanks for your answers.

